# 2 of my all time most favourite albums - The Greatest Video Game Music 1 & 2



## KallumS (Jan 4, 2019)

There's 2 albums that I can listen to time after time without getting bored of a single track. They're called The Greatest Video Music 1 & 2, and as you would guess are covers of video game music. The thing though, they're not just covered by anybody, they're covered by the London Philharmonic Orchestra. The selection is inspired too, the songs on here are on most video game music lovers top 10 lists.

If you're not well versed with video game music I highly recommend you check these out. My personal favourite is 2 as it covers some less obvious ground, but they're both fantastic.

I know this sounds like an advert, but that's only because I love these albums so much and feel the need to confess my love for them.

Tracklistings below.

The Greatest Video Game Music 1:
1. Advent Rising: Muse
2. Legend of Zelda: Suite
3. Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2: Theme
4. Angry Birds: Main Theme
5. Final Fantasy VIII: Liberi Fatali
6. Super Mario Bros: Themes
7. Uncharted - Drake's Fortune: Nate's Theme
8. Grand Theft Auto IV: Soviet Connection
9. World of Warcraft: Seasons of War
10. Metal Gear Solid: Sons of Liberty Theme
11. Tetris Theme
12. Battlefield 2: Theme
13. Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
14. Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare: Theme
15. Mass Effect: Suicide Mission
16. Splinter Cell: Conviction
17. Final Fantasy: Main Theme
18. Bioshock: The Ocean on his Shoulders
19. Halo 3: One Final Effort
20. Fallout 3: Theme
21. Super Mario Galaxy: Gusty Garden Galaxy

The Greatest Video Game Music 2:
Assassin's Creed: Revelations – Main Theme
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim – Far Horizons
The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker – Dragon Roost Island
Final Fantasy VII – One-Winged Angel
Mass Effect 3 – A Future for the Krogan/An End Once And For All
Halo – Never Forget/Peril
Sonic the Hedgehog – A Symphonic Suite
Chrono Trigger – Main Theme
Luigi's Mansion – Main Theme
Kingdom Hearts – Fate of the Unknown
Super Metroid – A Symphonic Poem
Diablo III – Overture
Batman: Arkham City – Main Theme
Deus Ex: Human Revolution – Icarus Main Theme
Fez – Adventure
Portal – Still Alive
Little Big Planet – Orb Of Dreamers (The Cosmic Imagisphere)

I really hope they do a third one.


----------



## AVaudio (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## KallumS (Jan 4, 2019)

Just thought I might post my standout tracks if anyone's looking for a place to start.

On 1:
Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2: Theme - originally by Hans Zimmer
Grand Theft Auto IV: Soviet Connection - very interesting!
World of Warcraft: Seasons of War - waaarrrr
Metal Gear Solid: Sons of Liberty Theme - originally by Harry Gregson Williams
Mass Effect: Suicide Mission
Bioshock: The Ocean on his Shoulders - very chilling
Halo 3: One Final Effort
Fallout 3: Theme - Inon Zur!

On 2:
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim – Far Horizons - Jeremy Soule!
Chrono Trigger – Main Theme
Diablo III – Overture - big brass
Batman: Arkham City – Main Theme

Tough whittling them down but these are the essential tracks for me personally.


----------

